# Last of the batch!



## newbiegoat (Dec 2, 2012)

Yesterday the last of the babies was born. This baby is the child of our dead goat. He was my baby and before he died he impregnated our doe! and today the child is born! The mom is super protective and annoying. hopefully she'll let up soon so the babies can play. but this miracle has truly brought happiness into our lives. this weekend has been wonderful


----------



## Nigerian (Mar 1, 2013)

What a beautiful baby!


----------



## newbiegoat (Dec 2, 2012)

thank you


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Love the spots!


----------



## fainthearted (Feb 28, 2012)

Super cute


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats, an offspring before you lost him (sorry you lost him). Super cute!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

What an amazing baby! GORGEOUS!


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

Such a Beuatiful Baby!! A Doeling or a Buckling?


----------



## NCacioppo (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh my goodness, he/she is so stinking cute! Congratulations!


----------



## newbiegoat (Dec 2, 2012)

He is a buckling  hopefully we can keep him long enough for the next batch of kids next year!


----------



## Suey (May 19, 2012)

GORGEOUS!!! It's a good thing you don't live in Idaho because I would snatch him up in a heartbeat!!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Soo cute !!!


----------



## Gunsmith48 (Jan 27, 2013)

newbiegoat said:


> Yesterday the last of the babies was born. This baby is the child of our dead goat. He was my baby and before he died he impregnated our doe! and today the child is born! The mom is super protective and annoying. hopefully she'll let up soon so the babies can play. but this miracle has truly brought happiness into our lives. this weekend has been wonderful


Buck or a doe?


----------



## Gunsmith48 (Jan 27, 2013)

Gunsmith48 said:


> Buck or a doe?


Sorry, just read the other post. You have cute little buck.


----------



## newbiegoat (Dec 2, 2012)

Haha thank you everybody  he is such a darling, super sweet!


----------

